# Specialty Gym for Amputees



## BloodStripe (Sep 13, 2016)

I know this forum does not perpetuate itself as another Facebook, but I saw this shared through a few of my Facebook friends and thought I would pass it along here. It's too great a story to not tell. Just because today you may be in a dark place doesn't mean tomorrow can't bring you sunshine.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1401403739900480&id=354522044588660&_rdr


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Great find!

Scroll down to the comment by Brandy Taggart Atkins. It's pretty easy to see because of the space she uses in reply.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 13, 2016)

Cool video, very uplifting.  Disagreed with you @Red Flag 1 because I just don't see protests as a slap in the face to my service.  In fact, I don't see much as a slap in the face to my or anyone else's service.  In fact, I think one of the reasons to serve is so that people are free to argue and protest and vote and hash out what life and governance mean in America without fear of arrest or persecution.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> Cool video, very uplifting.  Disagreed with you @Red Flag 1 because I just don't see protests as a slap in the face to my service.  In fact, I don't see much as a slap in the face to my or anyone else's service.  In fact, I think one of the reasons to serve is so that people are free to argue and protest and vote and hash out what life and governance mean in America without fear of arrest or persecution.



I think you are speaking to the Atkins reply I mentioned. I do see your point, and what I took away from her observation was more aimed at a disrespect to our nation. She does say that she also sees it as a slap in the face to veterans, so you are right about that. What I took away from it was the lack of respect to our nation, it's Flag, and our National Anthem.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep, Atkins reply.  Just think symbols mean different things to different people and I think that's ok.  I thought this onion headline summed it up well (as well as a lot of the state of our politics): When Will The Idiots On The Other End Of The Political Spectrum Wake Up And Have Every One Of My Life Circumstances, Daily Interactions, And Upbringing?


----------

